# barking when doesn't get her way



## glb (Mar 14, 2006)

my dogs sleep in at night and we let them out during the day and around noon they come in again to eat and nap awhile. my boy golden is so calm and just sits at the sliding glass door and waits for me to let him in. But she will bark and if she sees one of us walk by she will really start barking and has even jumped at the sliding glass door before and a couple of times has made a slight growling sound, no baring of teeth or anything. The only other time she growled was when my husband had food that she wanted but he really fussed at her and she hasn't done that since with food. She lets me take toys from her, put my hand in her food bowl, roll her on her back, etc. Sometimes it does look like when i let her in she lowers her head a little but she will look back and wait for me to walk ahead of her. i'm new with dogs, any feelings on the barking and jumping at glass door and her lowering her head- is she just trying to get my attention or what and i always ignore her until she is calm for awhile.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

Does she lower her head and look away? I don't know about you but I heard that when a dog lowers their head, its a sign of fear towards the person.


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

Toby has this cute little bark when he wants me to let him in. It is one bark followed by a little bark. That's all he does and I know to let him in. He has me trained well. :bowl: He is not a barker, only when he wants to come in.


----------



## glb (Mar 14, 2006)

*lower head*



Tianna0423 said:


> Does she lower her head and look away? I don't know about you but I heard that when a dog lowers their head, its a sign of fear towards the person.


this worried me when i read it -i definitely don't want her to fear me so i went to another web site and it said when she does that it is a sign of submission and that she is trying to make herself puppy size and recognize me as leader. does anyone else agree with that.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Our dog Tabitha is becoming very talkative. When she wants attention she will bark or growl. She barks at the door and will even open it (hint:never get handles that flip up and down when you have dogs) and stroll in on her own. Most of the time when you go to let her in she backs up and looks at you like come on out with me. She hates to be out alone. If we have something she wants she'll growl or bark. She also does what we call a happy growl. This is done when she is happy at seeing someone. It could be mistaken for a real growl (hers isn't). I think if you just watch her and read how she acts you'll be able to understand her actions. Tabitha was very different from our other dogs so we had to learn her actions.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

I wasn't implying anything by what I wrote. Someone said that in the puppy kindergarten class I go to, that when a dog is corrected, lowers his head, looks away, and his body seems to shrink, he is afraid to get hit or something.

I'm also a new dog owner like you. Barkley only barks after I bathe him. I don't have a blow dryer, so I dry him with towels, and if he's still a little wet, I leave him out to dry for a few minutes. He hates that and wants me to wait out there with him, If I go inside, even for a moment, he barks.
I guess some dogs hate being alone more than others.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Kode always barks at the door to tell me he wants in when he's ready to come inside. Most goldens I think you will find like being by there owners, and that means if there inside, that is where the golden wants to be.

Don't confuse growling with talking, many goldens talk and sometimes it sounds like growls, but they are not. The more time you spend and get too know your golden, the more you will recognize the difference between them.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

Goldndust said:


> Don't confuse growling with talking, many goldens talk and sometimes it sounds like growls, but they are not. The more time you spend and get too know your golden, the more you will recognize the difference between them.



You are right about the different sounds they make. Barkley makes a loud whining sound when he wants my attention. Right after that sound, if I see him calm down (he's always so excited), then I give him the attention he wants.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brandy has always been a barker. I've been trying to get her to talk instead of bark. Sometimes she remembers, but not often. 

After trying several methods -- and having them work for only a few days -- I'm beginning to understand why some people are driven to de-bark their dogs. 

Not that I'd ever do that, but listening to her bark all day, every day, even while I'm trying to work, is causing me to climb the walls. 

She barks when she wants to play, when she wants something from us, when she sees ANYTHING unusual outside, etc. She barks when she's not tired, she barks when she's about to crash from being worn out. 

I've tried distracting her, praising her when she's finally quiet, talking to her in a quiet voice so she doesn't think I'm joining in, the "You've Won a Prize" technique, and spraying Bitter Apple in her mouth. 

I even tried contacting Bark Busters, but they don't operate in Alabama.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

GLB, sounds to me like your dog has found out what works to get in the house.


----------

